# Jack in the Box



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Are you referring to "Pop Goes the Weasel?" The first jack-in-the-box I had, about 50 years ago, played this song. It sounded like a music box. On what would be the word "pop" the clown would pop out. It scared the crap out of me, but I loved it.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Hah, Yupp thats it. I could never remember the name of the actual song it played.

Thanks!
-Anthony


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I haven't done extensive searching for this song and haven't found an instrumental version, but I downloaded one with kids singing. I don't think Larry allows wav files as attachments, and I don't have a website to upload and link to, but If you want it I could email it to you.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

search this forum, this has come up several times before and links are almost alwys included in the responses....


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Found a good one on haunt forum due to a buddy.

Thanks for the help!
-Anthony


----------

